

Here's Everything That's Wrong with Our 'Under 30' Obsession - CmonDev
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/02/20/why-30-under-30-lists-mis_n_4791178.html

======
MichaelCrawford
I graduated high school when I was sixteen.

Now I'm fifty years old, I have a resume to die for but cannot get a job.

I've been contemplating whether I would do well to learn Javascript as well as
the various .js frameworks like jQuery. My theory is that I would crush the
competition, because my experience the last while with the Javascript I
encounter on typical websits, is that it must be uncommon for Javascript
"coders" to know that there even is such a thing as the Javascript console,
let alone debuggers, assertions, stress-testing, error injection &c.

~~~
eveningcoffee
Maybe we need something like Feminism but for older people? :)

Older people are people too.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
Back in the sixties, they had the Grey Panthers.

The woman who said "Stand before the people you fear and speak your mind, even
if your voice shakes" was one such.

